# "the color of: an attempt to find out the color of anything"



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was introduced to this really interesting website on another forum a few months ago. After forgetting what the site was called and not being able to find it for a while, I finally rediscovered this site, the color of: an attempt to find out the color of anything , which allows you to enter any word and will "find its color" by combining search engine image results of the word you enter. I just thought I'd share the site and see what interesting colors people find! A couple that I saved from a while ago (could be quite different if entered now):



















excuse the obnoxiousness on this one...









enjoy!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Well that was interesting.

It was fun to watch it make this one:


----------

